# pics of EWD (eastern water dragons)



## holdenman_89 (May 31, 2011)

hey everyone i have realised that not as many people keep EWD compared to Bearded Dragons. 

i dont have a EWD but would like if people could post some pics of their own? they are such awesome lizards and i cant wait to own one myself.

Thanks.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 31, 2011)

Don't have any on my PC but there is this one from when she was a lot smaller:
"Rogue" Fine Art Print by kjezt | RedBubble


----------



## holdenman_89 (May 31, 2011)

dude she looks awesome thanks for sharing.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 31, 2011)

this one i took when was at zoo it not mine he was really friendly


----------



## holdenman_89 (May 31, 2011)

xMattybx said:


> this one i took when was at zoo it not mine he was really friendly



good size he is i like the yellow markings under his eyes and a bit of "rainbow" shine through his body, cool.


----------



## leverett13 (May 31, 2011)

holdenman_89 said:


> hey everyone i have realised that not as many people keep EWD compared to Bearded Dragons.
> 
> i dont have a EWD but would like if people could post some pics of their own? they are such awesome lizards and i cant wait to own one myself.
> 
> Thanks.


I agree, i dont understand why people prefer bearded over EWD?? I would much rather a EWD. Do you know how much one would set you back? would love to own one.


----------



## holdenman_89 (May 31, 2011)

i'm not sure how much i have seen prices i just cant remember, not expensive around the same price as a bearded "maybe" $50-80 just a random guess, but its the inclosure you have to worry about they need much larger area plus water/pond clean and filtered, appropriate lighting etc etc. but much worth it in my opinion!!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 1, 2011)

holdenman_89 said:


> i'm not sure how much i have seen prices i just cant remember, not expensive around the same price as a bearded "maybe" $50-80 just a random guess, but its the enclosure you have to worry about they need much larger area plus water/pond clean and filtered, appropriate lighting etc etc. but much worth it in my opinion!!


 That's right it is the enclosure requirements and also the fact that they don't get as tame, although some do. I am a glutton for punishment though and I have 3 water dragons, the EWD and 2 gippy babies, soon to be 4 if I can acquire a male for my adult EWD female. Then if the Gippies end up being two males, I am going to need three huge enclosures all with water features.


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jun 1, 2011)

Heres my EWD i used this photo at school for photography thats why it has my photography symbol on it


----------



## holdenman_89 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jewyy95 said:


> View attachment 203120
> 
> 
> Heres my EWD i used this photo at school for photography thats why it has my photography symbol on it



how old is your dragon there mate? nice looking fella.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 1, 2011)

Not my dragons but ones I took photos of out and about.
I would like to get one again one day though, they are an awesome lizard and even better when you get them used to you.


----------



## XKiller (Jun 1, 2011)

Eastern water dragons are quite interesting little animals... alltho the sheer face that thay plague the Gold Coast makes me never want to keep one.

heres a picture of one that hangs out the back of my office in the river, the most i have seen at any one time of 12 back there but i'm sure there is much more.
there like cats you feed them once and thay never leave...


----------



## holdenman_89 (Jun 1, 2011)

AWESOME pics every one such fascinating creatures, i guess what gets me is they look so prehistoric, their behaviour, LONG as tail and the fact of how big they can grow not to mention their sharp teeth & claws


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 2, 2011)

My girl is very amusing at feed time, she has jumped out of the enclosure a few times in anticipation and then she freaks out and runs back in (once she has found the door). One time she ran across the room then realised what she had done, I was holding a branch for her to hop on and she ran straight up it and almost to my shoulder then happily jumped back in her home.


----------



## holdenman_89 (Jun 2, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> My girl is very amusing at feed time, she has jumped out of the enclosure a few times in anticipation and then she freaks out and runs back in (once she has found the door). One time she ran across the room then realised what she had done, I was holding a branch for her to hop on and she ran straight up it and almost to my shoulder then happily jumped back in her home.


 
how is she with handling? have you managed to get her tame enough to handle without worrying about her running away?

how big is she now?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 2, 2011)

holdenman_89 said:


> how is she with handling? have you managed to get her tame enough to handle without worrying about her running away?
> 
> how big is she now?


 She isn't scared of me but she doesn't like being handled and I respect that so I haven't really tried. She is about 25-30cm minus the tale which is almost full grown for a girl I think, she could get a bit bigger, she is only 4 years old.


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jun 2, 2011)

holdenman_89 said:


> how old is your dragon there mate? nice looking fella.


 

Hes about 1 year and 4 months . im happy with his size , im keeping him in a big enclosure and feeding him alot, he cant go without hes food for to long lol


----------



## fugawi (Jun 2, 2011)

This one was at the reptile show at the easter show in sydney


----------



## mayamaya (Jun 5, 2011)

My cute little psycho JAMBA which is still in training >____> lol. Any sudden movement besides bugs will make him/her paranoid and whenever I pick it up. (I try to do this for a minute every day or 2, mainly when I change the water daily. to try to get it used to me at least by the time hes older... quite annoying though because whenever I DO hold him hes positioned securely but also gently in my hand with his head & front legs sticking out so he gets all scared and squirmish and tries to push his way out with his front legs looking like hes stuck trying to squeeze out of a chimney or something =.= then I just feel weird and put him back. im always thinking far out you'd think within the 4 months ive had you, you would know by now that im NOT trying to eat you or attack you... since all I do is give you good shelter with a big fresh pool, warmth 24/7 and UV daily, fresh clean plants and sticks and branches to climb all over and destroy however you want, plenty of nutritious food & 100% protection from my cat & dog getting anywhere near you! Lol, Unlike if he was in the wild.... Its winter, freezing cold, not many nice things to eat, MANY preditors out here, a road, and the only water nearby my place is down the road which is a big stream of sewerage affected water which is always disgusting and toad infested with lots of crows hanging around there and some large rodents. Its very rare to see other water dragons here too for some reason... ive only seen one or 2 in my backyard and ive lived here since i was 7, theres some bushland behind my house too so there might be a few more hiding there but i doubt it. I dont even know how mine ended up here as a hatchling  he was inside my house clinging onto a curtain like he was petrified for his life. So I felt really bad because of the conditions here for WDs and kept him. With no regrets! There is NO doubt that the little guy wouldv'e been dead by now, eaten, runover or just frozen to death or squashed under my clumsy hypo 1 year old pug's fat *** o_o Because sadly its a fact that at that age, many of them die from those things. (besides my crazy pugs big butt but you know what I mean lol) ANYWAY just thought I'd share my EWD's life story basically with his photo XD [6cm long now snout to vent]


----------

